# whale sharks omg!



## sillydonut (Jun 17, 2009)

dude, i know this is suppose to be the biggest fish in the world, but holy bejeebus! they're so much bigger than i thought. :shock:

It is suppose to feed like a whale as well, only eats krill and stuff, so it won't eat me, thank God.

Hmmm.....would a whale shark mind if I rode on it? that would be awesome, like horsy . Then again, I wouldn't want to hurt the big guy


----------



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

I hope your not trolling 


Yeah they are amazing, there is a lot of them off the west coast of Aus, some people have been lucky enough to snorkel with them.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

They also frequent the waters off Costa Rica. When I was vacationing down there I really wanted to go diving and hopefully see one but the B/F doesn't dive and I couldn't find a dive buddy. Next time!


----------



## easty83 (Dec 21, 2008)

or if you are rich enough you can go to atlantis hotel in dubai and see their baby whale shark in their massive aquarium.( still not big enough though realistically)


----------



## leonardo mata (May 1, 2008)

yeah! you can see whale sharks here in Costa Rica, i see one of those beutifull animals, in Playa Grande, Guanacaste.... you also can se huge stingrays!! jejeje YOU AL BE WELCOME IN COSTA RICA!!! 8)


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Whale sharks can be found off of Florida as well close to the reefs. They are usually gentle enough to grab onto the dorsal fin and go for a ride. I have never tried to straddle one horse style though. Just held on to the dorsal fin.


----------

